# Diodo Zener 12V 1A



## kaki (Nov 25, 2009)

Alguien conoce alguno diode Zener de 12V y 1A que modelos son.

Me parece que este 1N4742A pero no estoy seguro.

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Nov 25, 2009)

12 Watts!!!!   pedazo de zener


----------



## cerebroo (Nov 25, 2009)

Nop, el codigo que das es de Zener de 12V, 1W ...  soportaria menos corriente. 

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## kaki (Nov 26, 2009)

si por que busque la hoja de datos y ese diodo es de 500mA... que pasaria si pongo 2 en paralelo??? 

No conocen uno de 1A.???

      Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 26, 2009)

Los diodos Zenner vienen especificados por la potencia que pueden disipar y por la tensión a la que regulan. De todos modos, 1A es una corriente muy alta, pero hay que esquemas que usando un trasistor y un zenner normal de baja potencia logran el mismo efecto regulador sobre corrientes de la intensidad que se te ocurra.
Buscá información sobre fuentes de alimentación con regulación paralelo y vas a encontrar lo que buscas.


----------



## kaki (Nov 26, 2009)

Muchas Gracias...


----------



## aguevara (Nov 26, 2009)

No se para que lo necesitas tan grande pero en fin, checa la hoja de datos del 1N3311B o del NTE5254A son zeners de 12v a 50W suficiente para soportar 1A de corriente.

* Saludos ezavalla *


----------



## kaki (Nov 26, 2009)

Un profesor anoto en el pizaron que si pones por ejemplo un Zener de 8.5v en paralalo con uno de 3.6V el voltaje de salida va hacer el mas chico pero permite sircular mucha mas corriente que la que soporta el zener de 3.6V no se si entendieron..

Saludos!!!


----------



## mariachy (Nov 27, 2009)

yo creo que no funcionaria, ya que si pones esos dos zeners en paralelo el de 8,5v no entraria nunca en conduccion ya que no sobrepasaria la tension de umbral, en ese caso solo entraria en funcionamiento el de 3,6v el de 8,5 seria como si no existiera...

los zeners por lo general son para generar voltages de referencia en las fuentes de mayor potencia, o para aplicaciones de baja corriente...

12v 1A? uff deria del porte de una botella jejejeje

salu2


----------



## kaki (Nov 30, 2009)

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 30, 2009)

Hola.
Creo que tu profesor se refería a este circuito (no tomes encuenta los valores, sólo la conexión).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kaki (Dic 1, 2009)

si con una diferencia en que la resistenci estaba despues de los 2 diodos!!


----------



## mariachy (Dic 2, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Creo que tu profesor se refería a este circuito (no tomes encuenta los valores, sólo la conexión).
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


 

oye esta bien que el zener de 8v este conectado directamente entre VCC y GND???

salu2


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 2, 2009)

Hola.

No está bien, en el dibujo, representa la alimentación correcta que debe caer en el zéner (está puesto así para simplificar el dibujo).



kaki dijo:


> Un profesor anoto en el pizaron que si pones por ejemplo un Zener de 8.5v en paralalo con uno de 3.6V el voltaje de salida va hacer el mas chico pero permite sircular mucha mas corriente que la que soporta el zener de 3.6V no se si entendieron..
> 
> Saludos!!!


 
Ya que no tiene sentido conectar dos zéners de distinto voltaje en paralelo, ya que una vez que llega al menor voltaje, permanecerá en él, por lo que, el zéner de mayor voltaje nunca va a funcionar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mariachy (Dic 3, 2009)

es lo que decia yo jejejej


----------

